# tune up on 2002 sentra



## misiuxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello 
I’m new to this side, try to search it for the info in regards of the tuna up procedure on 2002 Nissan sentra GXE. If any body can point me in the right direction or give me some idea how to change the spark plug wires ( they look much different ). Got 140,000 miles on it and looks like the car start acting funky , hard time to keep it in idle as well it is jerking when driving


----------

